# quest to find 4DSC stickers found this intresting car and drive write up!



## DonaldHays (Jul 22, 2004)

I was searching online looking for some 4DSC stickers as Nissan no longer has them, but i did find this intresting write up from car and driver about that Acura Tsx that they said a few things about the 3rd gen maxima and compared it sorta in round about ways. I am sure its been found before and read correct?

http://www.caranddriver.com/article.asp?section_id=19&article_id=4195

Donnie H.


----------

